# Audi R8 Spyder- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Booked in for a 1 day Paintwork Enhancement detail, this involves a 1 stage machine polish to enhance gloss, clarity and depth of shine.

Firstly starting with the alloys, cleaned using various soft brushes and AS Smartwheels.










Vehicle pre-sprayed with a warm citrus wash, left for short while and pressure rinsed.










Shuts and trim cleaned with citrus APC.



















As per my current offer running this month a free engine bay was undertaken, cleaned with Super-degreaser.










Surplus water blow dried.










Polished & protected using Werkstat Strong, finally dressed with 303 Aerospace.










Vehicle foamed with Hyperwash.



















Washed using the typical safe practices, rinsed with filtered water and dried.




























De-contaminated, then vunerable areas masked up.

Some areas that required special attention.










Polished using 203s on Megs spot pad, requiring 2-3 sets of passes.



















The other side.




























Some chaff marks from the exterior car cover.





































A strange manufacturer defect in the paint, this was improved upon but not fully removed.



















*Paintwork enhanced with a 1 stage machine polish using 203s on a polishing pad.
*Britemax #4 glaze applied via the DA.
*Paintwork protected using Swissvax Shield.
*Alloys and Britework sealed using Blackfire WD metal sealant.
*Plastic and rubber trim treated with 303 Aerospace.
*Glass cleaned throughout and sealed with Nanolex UGS.
*Tyres dressed using Swissvax Pneu.
*CG fabric guard applied to convertible roof.
*Final wipedown using Werkstat Glos.

*Final results.*









































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed & appreciated.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice rob very nice


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice work man its a smart car


----------



## msportbuffer (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely job, but whose wash mitt are you using? Not seen that mitt before & looks good. :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

One fantastic work done by a "Master"! :argie:

Well done Rob :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

ace work mate! did a white one this week very nice cars!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work on a lovely car


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

As above. Well done rob


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Fantastic job as usual 

You are doing most of Your details with SV Shield. Can You compare it to other SV waxes ? Any chance of beading photo of this wax ?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work Rob, looks simply stunning :thumb: 

Looked a bit tight all that polishing around the front air dams.

Some of us polish bangers, others do skylines and you, you must be the Black R8 man :lol:


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> Nice work man its a smart car


Bloody hell, I thought it was an R8 !


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

top stuff as usual matey:thumb:


----------



## Ballyr1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks great, nice job.

What had the owner been using on those rear vents? Looks like he used a Brillo pad??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning car, and great work


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Great job alongside a great car! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Rob :thumb: . 
Rob in your opinion which one is more aggressive M205 or P203s?


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice job as always!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great Detail - Only driven the lesser original R8 - that Spyder is real nice.

Like to the look of your washmitt - one in pics near fuel cap - can you divulge where from - looks brilliant :O)

thx


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed mate - top job. Is this a DW First? I tried to find one only last night and couldn't and less than 24hrs later this appears 

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

msportbuffer said:


> Lovely job, but whose wash mitt are you using? Not seen that mitt before & looks good. :thumb:





The_Bouncer said:


> Great Detail - Only driven the lesser original R8 - that Spyder is real nice.
> 
> Like to the look of your washmitt - one in pics near fuel cap - can you divulge where from - looks brilliant :O)
> 
> thx


Thanks guys, the washmitt was kindly sent to me by Carpro-CQuartz amongst other products to evaluate.

Really like this mitt and find it far easier to control the pressure applied to the surface through having your hand above as opposed to inside.
The long fibres fan out well and can reach into some tricky areas.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Aquartz_Wool_Wash_Mitt_1.html


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

evotuning said:


> Fantastic job as usual
> 
> You are doing most of Your details with SV Shield. Can You compare it to other SV waxes ? Any chance of beading photo of this wax ?


thanks, I really rate Shield at the moment and didn't think it would be easier to apply and remove than my BOS, but it just edges it for me.
Durability is excellent also, now I have been rained of today I'll get some beading shots and some comparisons to the other SV waxes on the van, if you want to look back later, I will have some pics.



Ballyr1 said:


> Looks great, nice job.
> 
> What had the owner been using on those rear vents? Looks like he used a Brillo pad??


The owner is a keen enthusiast himself, upon collection he lightly clayed the vents to remove some transport contamination, leaving this marring/light scratching, the high gloss black is so delicate.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work Rob :thumb: .
> Rob in your opinion which one is more aggressive M205 or P203s?


Hi Maxi, 203s definately has a little more cut than M205, but on finishing down terms M205 has the edge.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Durability is excellent also, now I have been rained of today I'll get some beading shots and some comparisons to the other SV waxes on the van, if you want to look back later, I will have some pics.


That would be great. I was always under impression that compared to Zymol,SV beads a little weaker,at least my Saphir and Concourso did.

And assuming that your prep work is perfect,and I bet it is  I guess it would be hard to tell any difference in terms of look between Shield and higher end SV waxes ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect finish Rob :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks sick! Now that you've done that for me, you can do the same to my Veyron!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

evotuning said:


> That would be great. I was always under impression that compared to Zymol,SV beads a little weaker,at least my Saphir and Concourso did.
> 
> And assuming that your prep work is perfect,and I bet it is  I guess it would be hard to tell any difference in terms of look between Shield and higher end SV waxes ?


Pretty much spot on mate, Zymol waxes tend to give a slightly tighter bead.
For the comparison I used SV Crystal Rock, Best of Show & Shield, surface prepped in the same manner using Lusso paint cleanser.

Crystal Rock.



















BOS.



















Shield.



















Comparison between CR & Shield, shows very little difference in beading.










Couple more of the Shield.



















And a slightly tighter bead from Zymol Destiny, as you suggested.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow - Rob, thank you for posting those comparisons back to back - :O)


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Your post couldn't be any more helpfull  However,it made my dillema even more difficult,as I'm no longer sold to Celeste Dettaglio so much,this Shield looks so tempting...


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

excellent work


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks superb, Rob. Black paint looks like its dripping.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

magic919 said:


> Looks superb, Rob. Black paint looks like its dripping.


Thanks Tony, couldn't help but notice your new avatar, Flat 6?


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. I love those. It looks amazing


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous Rob :thumb:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice car and looking great. Fantastic job :wave:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

great work there!
Lovin' the motor too


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Rob,

R8 looking amazing mate and what a pleasure to meet the master detailer the other day. Totally sound bloke with a nice clean van unlike mine that day. You have no idea how much that bothered me

Notice your sticker on the bonnet mate,










Managed to get 2 at the show.:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Tony, couldn't help but notice your new avatar, Flat 6?


Yeah, time for a change. Thought I needed a rest from big black cars.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

amazing looking car and job well done


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

My father needs one of these in his life! Not sure I would go for black, but they do look superb.

Hoping to have a friend's father's Daytona Grey one booked in pre summer!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> R8 looking amazing mate and what a pleasure to meet the master detailer the other day. Totally sound bloke with a nice clean van unlike mine that day. You have no idea how much that bothered me
> 
> ...


It was good to catch up Paul and put the detailing world to rights, my van was far from clean but yes yours was worse, and it did show it was bothering you.:lol:
Keep laughing about the £10 story, quality!!!

Thanks for the goodies you gave me & catch up again soon.:thumb:



magic919 said:


> Yeah, time for a change. Thought I needed a rest from big black cars.


Oh you know I approve.:thumb:


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job! Lovely motor... :thumb:


----------

